# Once in a lifetime



## SouthTexasSlayer (Apr 27, 2018)

My little girl pulled this BEAST in behind the house in POC on a dead shrimp


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

in her sock feet no less. good job!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

well she's ruined! Great job young lady!


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Now she is spoiled.  All other trout will be compared to that one.
Nice catch! Get that photo framed and put on her wall.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

She's already ahead of me! Great pic!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That's awesome, I'm sure she will catch plenty more.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL Now every time will be measured by that fish

Nice!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Lol, that look on her face is like: â€œwhat you got dad?"


----------



## speck&spot (Jun 27, 2016)

Awesome. Think about all the ways we prepare and focus on catching a fish like that. Just goes to show, you never know. She's hooked now!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice! how big


----------



## SouthTexasSlayer (Apr 27, 2018)

that sow was 26" and 5.5 lbs






it was slightly bigger than the rest of the haul LOL


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

SouthTexasSlayer said:


> that sow was 26" and 5.5 lbs
> View attachment 4229257
> it was slightly bigger than the rest of the haul LOL


She caught a beautiful fish!

Does you bird there do any good keeping seagulls away from your dock?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow! Thatâ€™s great. To me that look says â€œyep, I caught that.â€


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Awesome catch and awesome pic!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Outstanding!!!...Congrats!...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Beautiful!!! A friend of mine caught and 11.8oz in July on dead shrimp. Who would have figured that.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

Bayscout22 said:


> She caught a beautiful fish!
> 
> Does you bird there do any good keeping seagulls away from your dock?


They sit and [email protected] on mine!

Awesome fish too!


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Great pic! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow! That may be her Trout of a lifetime!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice speck. Congrats to the young fisherwoman and to dad.


----------

